# Tricks of the Trade for a First Year Apprentice



## dave_k (Sep 28, 2010)

Dorian said:


> So basically, that brings me to my question. This summer, I'm going to apply for the Carpenter's Union.


Just wondering if you followed through and applied to the UBC ?


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I would encourage you to keep with a builder so you can move through the ranks as you learn. Let us know how your doing Dorian.


----------



## Dorian (Dec 24, 2011)

Going to sault college now ;3

As it turns out, i got into the college.. for FREE! Carpentry construction techniques program, it will let me bypass my first year's worth of 8 weeks schooling too, to boot!

Got a call from the union... Ive been accepted, they want me to call them in the spring when my schooling's been done. Things are going well, im learning alot too, Thanks for all the good advice guys


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Dorian said:


> for FREE!



I hate you.... :laughing:



just kiddin' bro. good job. work and study hard.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats awesome Dorian. Really happy for you bud. Make the most of it and keep the great attitude ok? You will make it where you want to go. Just remember when you get there you can pay it back by helping out someone like you.


----------



## AC&D (Nov 17, 2012)

A good leader is a teacher. $10.75 per hour is labor pay. The most important thing is learning a craft. It going to take time but the union is not the only way to learn


----------

